# Annual Forages



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/livestock/cattle/hardworking-annual-forages


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

It sounds like teff would be a good defense against weeds. We have been debating whither to plant teff or Italian rye grass next spring. I could plant the rye grass earlier than the teff, but if the teff will choke out the weeds that may be my better option.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure why they think Teff competes well with weeds. I don't think it does. It needs two weeks to establish its roots. In that time weeds can grow and take over. I guess if you can get by that maybe it would, but for me I've always had to spray.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say Annual Ryegrass would suppress weeds better then Teff.Especialy if seeded at a higher rate.

You can seed the AR a lot earlier then Teff and get ahead of the weeds.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I'd say Annual Ryegrass would suppress weeds better then Teff.Especialy if seeded at a higher rate.
> You can seed the AR a lot earlier then Teff and get ahead of the weeds.


i have to seed Teff fairly late so I pretty much would have to either till or spray roundup a day or two before planting or I would have a field of weeds.


----------

